# Autodialer wählt 0906-Nummer?



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Auf der Seite, auf der der Dialer lauerte, der über mcn eine Inselnummer wählte, ist aktuell ein Dialer, der nach Bestätigung eines Active-X ohne weitere Abfrage eine 0906-Nummer wählt. Ist außer der Schweiz noch ein Land bekannt, welches diese Vorwahl einsetzt? Der Dialer heisst "tbdialer.exe". (in Deutschland "kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer")


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Also, auf der Seite, die in direktem Zusammenhang steht mit dem "mcn-Dialer" (010066001...) befindet sich aktuell ein Dialer, der nach Bestätigung eines Active-X sofort wählt. Er wählt die UK-Nummer 09062020258 (siehe Bild). 
Wer weiß, wie man die Briten warnt, soll das tun, die ICSTIS ist informiert.
Gute Nacht

der Dialer heisst tbdialer.exe und die Firma, der die Seite gehört, nennt sich "SJB Internet"


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Am 1.9.04 war da ein Dialer access_de, der wählte 0088213331018. Ob die 09062020258 eine UK-Nummer ist, weiß ich nicht sicher.


----------



## Fidul (6 September 2004)

Das BSI _freut_ sich bestimmt über das 0088213-Dingens. Wenn du ihn noch hast, schicke ihn an die dort angegebene Adresse.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

*BSI*



			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Das BSI _freut_ sich bestimmt über das 0088213-Dingens. Wenn du ihn noch hast, schicke ihn an die dort angegebene Adresse.



Die können das SEHR gut gebrauchen!


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Ich hoffe, die Jungs vom BSI können mit dem Zeugs was anfangen. Ich war aber so lieb und habe denen nicht viel zu den Hintergründen der Geschichte erzählt... Die sind nämlich der "echte" Knüller an der Sache... Dazu sicher zu gegebener Zeit mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Er wählt die UK-Nummer 09062020258 (siehe Bild).
> Wer weiß, wie man die Briten warnt, soll das tun, die ICSTIS ist informiert.


Die werden sich aber wundern, das ist eine NIEDERLÄNDISCHE Nummer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2004)

Auf der beanstandeten SEite und einigen anderen passieren seit Tagen seltsame Dinge. Zum einen tauchten in den letzten Tagen plötzlich neue domains auf, die die gleiche IP haben.

Auf der Seite befindet sich ein Hinweis auf ein Active-X-Test

69.93.xxx.xxx/test/access.asp?user=****ActiveXTest

Mozillas DOM Inspector zeigt dann noch ein "Object" dialctrl, in dem mehrere Parameter stehen (u.a. Dialnum, Dialerid, Content)

Auf der Seite selbst sind links zu einem dialer access_us.exe, der eine Auslandsnummer mit US-Vorwahl wählt. Gestern öffnete sich auf der Seite ein Active-X-Fenster, nach dessen Bestätigung der Dialer eine niederländische Mehrwertnummer wählte. Auf derselben IP liegt eine Seite, auf der der "mcn-Auslandsdialer" lauerte. Wenn man die Seite mit dem Active-X-Element installiert besucht, wählt er ohne Abfrage. [edit: Das kann ich für den mcn-Dialer NICHT nachweisen]

Soweit ich sehe, sind alle links zum "valh***.exe" tot, (das ist der mcn-Dialer).

Erst sichern, dann posten - naja, aber wenn's keinen interessiert?
gruss
aka


----------

